# Weird Networking issues



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

i am a tikona broadband user. i have a wired ethernet cable attached to the back of my laptop. i have to login to tikona's website everytime i log on to my laptop after a while. i use dual boot , windows vista home basic 32-bit & ubuntu 12.04 LTS. 
In Windows Vista, when i plug in the RJ-45 then the OS connects to tikona's network successfully but doesn't get internet connection. it shows a red cross between between "Unidentified Network" and "Internet" & a green tick between "MyComputer" and "Unidentified Network". The login page , which is 1.254.254.254 doesn't open. Chrome says "Address unreachable" & IE "address not valid".

In Ubuntu 12.04 , it connects in particular situations. When I first boot vista & restart & then boot ubuntu then it successfully connects but when I boot ubuntu first then it does not. Keeps trying to connect to the wired network and fails. 

The fact that ubuntu connects in a particular situation suggests me that this is not an issue from ISP's end but correct me if im wrong.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

What is your question? 

Whenever you login for the first time, your pc's mac address is registered, and you grant access for internet. After that even if you restart 100 times, you dont need to login again. After a certain time of inactivity, it automatically logged out. Windows Vista/Ubuntu/Win7 is not a matter.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

My problem is I can't have Internet access on Vista. I used to have it. But don't know what happened, the OS doesn't have internet access anymore.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

Is your vista original?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

yup. Why would I be using Vista at this time?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2013)

this does not help.when asking questions about network connectivity issues first thing to do is post the results of running ipconfig /all in command prompt window.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> this does not help.when asking questions about network connectivity issues first thing to do is post the results of running ipconfig /all in command prompt window.



have attached some screenshots to opening post.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2013)

i don't know about tikona login system but you mentioned that login page is 1.254.254.254 & your pc ip address is 192.168.0.1 with no/blank gateway which in my opinion is definitely wrong.see this:
Is there IP configuration for Tikona based LAN? | Grievances |Tikona Broadband Forum


> You have to keep your IP settings as,
> 
> Obtain an IP Address Automatically for IPv4
> & remove check mark from IPv6


----------



## theterminator (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't know about tikona login system but you mentioned that login page is 1.254.254.254 & your pc ip address is 192.168.0.1 with no/blank gateway which in my opinion is definitely wrong.see this:
> Is there IP configuration for Tikona based LAN? | Grievances |Tikona Broadband Forum



that worked! many thanks to you man...


----------

